# Trying to identify this cichlid.



## noahc (Jun 8, 2020)

Friend has this fish he says is a Jack Dempsey, I think its a flowerhorn, but I don't know what type or its sex? I'd assume the kok would be bigger regardless but I don't know enough to really say that. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's certainly not a Dempsey. Flowerhorn, or hybrid is a pretty good guess.


----------

